

Ask YC: Blogging software for App Engine - zeke77

Does anyone know of any blogging software that runs on App Engine?  I am in the process of moving my personal site (which includes an integrated WordPress blog) to App Engine.  Everything is moved over but the blog.  I know I can link to an external blog, but I would much rather have it integrated into my site and be able to customize it and muck with the code.<p>Does anything like this exist yet, or do I need to make my own?
======
smoody
I haven't tried it yet, but you might want to take a look at this:
<http://bloog.billkatz.com/>

